# Top Gear



## jeff92k7 (Mar 7, 2014)

I was watching Top Gear's Sunday show (UK version, US airing is this coming Monday, I believe) and in one shot, I could very clearly see a typical Canon white lens attached to a pretty fancy rig. I couldn't get a good view of the camera body, but it appeared to be some sort of video camera body and not a typical DSLR body.

Does anyone here know what kind of camera that was? Is that typical of what they're using to film most of their segments with now?

I must say, I am very impressed with the very cinematic look of a couple of their recent stories. I noticed it a week or so ago, and then again in this episode - specifically where Richard is driving the Porsche Hybrid around the racetrac. Some of the shots look very, very nice. They look much nicer than I'm used to seeing on most TV shows. They almost look like film with the dynamic range in them, but I seriously doubt they are shooting film.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2014)

The BBC use a lot of white FDn lenses converted to PL mount, one of the favourites is the FDn 150-600 f5.6L. But it could have been a simple C100-300-500 with the EOS mount, once they are kitted up with extras they can get pretty big!


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 7, 2014)

How hard can it be?


----------

